# Strawberry Muffin Man Mini - One Hit Wonder



## Sir Vape (20/5/16)

The Muffin Man has been tinkering with some rare ingredients and he’s crafted a real banger: The best strawberry muffin on the planet, shrunk down to a miniature form. Moist, plump, sweet, flakey and bursting with flavor… He’s only baked a small batch of these, Get ’em while they’re HOT!

1 x 100ml squeeze bottle 
2 x empty 8ml unicorn bottles
80/20 VG/PG Ratio
100% made in the USA

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/one-hit-wonder/products/strawberry-muffin-man-mini-100ml​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (20/5/16)

Do you know the muffin man?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)

The muffin man?


----------



## Wesley (20/5/16)

The muffin man!


----------

